# hit the ground running for our 2015 wedding :D (my journal)



## lynne192

now moved my journal to another thread as soooo much has changed

https://www.babyandbump.com/bride-b...round-running-budget-wedding.html#post6252081


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Great Idea to start a Journal! I will keep an eye on it :) all your plans look great! :)

P.S. I hope you dont mind if i steal the idea and start one of my own lol

Good Luckk
xx


----------



## lynne192

not at all hun :D go for it, sure i am not the first, link me to it once you've done it soo can keep track, i know your getting married before me but wanna be wedding buddies :D


----------



## xMissxZoiex

We could be LTTTC & Wedding Buddies lol

Im Going to Start it now :)


----------



## lynne192

what is a LTTC?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Long Term TTC :) seems like ive been trying my entire life lol

https://www.babyandbump.com/bride-beyond/362073-becoming-mrsredgate-my-journal.html#post5973112
My Journal x


----------



## lynne192

oh right lol i am soo stupid sometimes, how long you been TTC? how old are you?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

We've been trying for 22 months and im 20, You? xxx


----------



## lynne192

i'm 21 and been TTC 3years this month


----------



## xMissxZoiex

:hugs: are the doctors helping you? xxxx


----------



## lynne192

used clomid last year got pregnant but long story something happened and they terminated my pregnancy because of mis-information, had lap and dye 15days ago, so now know i only have one tube, i also have PCOS, backwards uterus, blood problems so keeps building up on the problems. are you getting any help? do you know what your infertility is?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

We have just started going through the results, got to have bloods done on my CD21 then have swabs done at the doctors and wait for the results. Are you going through Clomid again? So sorry about your pregnancy hun :hugs: that must have been a very hard thing to go through xxx


----------



## lynne192

feel really guilty about it and am currently getting all my records together and thinking about suing them for it. in my eyes it was murder even if it wasn't legally.... but anyways happier notes, no don't think we're going to temp clomid again didn't really work so well so, not sure though might, hope you get your results soon, can take ages, we went to see our RE in june 2009 and got clomid sept 2009, going back to see her 28th of next month i think it is so least thats something think she's gonig to talk us through the results from my lap and dye... and our next step hopefully as its 8week waiting list to see her so don't fancy waiting till october/november to start next lot of treatment, already using alot of stuff to help aid us so hoping that will help, are you using any fertility aids etc? think i hate the most is my OH is super fertile and i am just not terrible combo.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Im temping/Charting, Using Softcups and OPKs. Im thinking about investing in a ClearBlue fertility monitor of a persona monitor. im also getting the boots fertility monitor instead of using a regular thermomitor. Im also thinking about gettin some preseed aswell.

I have this thing in the back of my mind that all we need is a round of clomid becuase i never seem to get a full on positive.

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lynne192

i was the same as that with clomid i was sure it would solve everything after 3-4rounds i kinda lost hope. not sure what our next course of action is next :( 

we're using/taking:

Agnus castus
Folic acid
Prenatal vitamins
Aspirin
Wild Yam

fertility monitor 
boots Fertilit monitor(temp charting)
we temp/cm/cervix chart
use Ovulation Tests
softcups
preseed

i think thats all lol


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Which Fertility monitor are you using? x


----------



## lynne192

i bought the persona one.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Ive been looking into them, they are alot cheaper than the CBFM are they just as good?.

Im Of to catch some zzzzzZZZZZZzzz s Speak tomorrow xxxxxx


----------



## lynne192

i think it is it showed i was acutally ovulating, so that was good, i use the clearblue test sticks with it because they are the same but get more for less money so its good that way, its just works in revers to cbfm, but its all personal choice i got mine off of ebay. glad i did :D


----------



## lynne192

think i have found my venue... but not sure :D


----------



## Bocket

ooo where? Haha ur way more organised than me and mines 12 weeks on Sunday!


----------



## lynne192

lol i have nothing better to do with my time lol... i am obssessive lol.... i am thinking about the new town hall near me as its less than £200 to hire, so thought that was alright but not sure if that includes the tables


----------



## lynne192

just noticed your 10/10/10 i wanted to do that too lol.. but OH said min of 4-5years so not possible after 12/12/12 lol.


----------



## Bocket

haha I know, standing joke that it's so that Dan has no reason to forget to show up! No idea why we picked it, other than 2 people suggested in in the same day and the venue have done us a good package for that date.

u can plan mine til October if u like  always wanted a wedding planner!

The hall sounds excellent and if it's new all the furnishings etc will be nice! You could make it look really pretty xx


----------



## lynne192

Bocket said:


> haha I know, standing joke that it's so that Dan has no reason to forget to show up! No idea why we picked it, other than 2 people suggested in in the same day and the venue have done us a good package for that date.
> 
> u can plan mine til October if u like  always wanted a wedding planner!
> 
> The hall sounds excellent and if it's new all the furnishings etc will be nice! You could make it look really pretty xx


hey hun i just noticed that we both have DF called Daniel lol... :D how stupid am i for not noticing this before :D

i loved the date 10/10/10 but couldn't convince my OH to marry me sooner than 4-5years so would have to have been 2014 or 2015 and thought my grandfathers birthday was very sentimental ... thats good you got a package thats always a huge plus :D 

i love planning stuff lol i have a bit of an obsessive personality lol... will see what i think nearer the time, but thinking new town hall.... got while to think about it, i have found a little focus atm trying to get my DS into reusable nappies to try and save me more money :D


----------



## Bocket

haha good luck with that one hun! He looks well cute in ur lil picci! Hope it's going well! Is he going to be your page boy??

That's really sweet having ur wedding on ur grandfather's birthday, sure he'd be thrilled! 

I get a bit obsessive about things too, today my boss said I was "like a dog with a bone" when I get something in my head. It gets things done though! I just set my mind to what I want and won't settle til I'm happy with that side of things, then I start on something else! I think hair and make up is going to be this weeks focus! haha. 

No idea what I'm going to do when I don't have a wedding to plan! Well, probably go back to obsessing about babies!!


----------



## lynne192

lol yeah wee man is cute, should be our pageboy/usher as he will be 8 by the time we get married lol :D 

i know what you mean i am like that too lol

i already know what hair and make-up i want so thats sorted and i am always obsessed about TTC and babies lol been TTCc long enough lol

meant to be going on a holiday at the end of the month but not sure i will

moved into my new house today but way to much to do so back at MIL's to have dinner and a sleep then back there again tomorrow to try and get more done. stupidly packed away the sccrews for the beds and the wee mans cot etc so need to unpack before we can make it up lol :D


----------



## Bocket

haha u really don't do things by halves! Moving, planning hols, babies and weddings all in one!xx


----------



## lynne192

i like to keep myself busy.... staying at my OH's house tonight, my house is still not finished yet well bearly started tbh. still not found the screws yet lol :D ah well will find them hopefully


----------



## honeybee2

oooo good idea to keep a journal- but my mind changed all the time so nothing would stay the same -eeek! doh!


----------



## lynne192

lol might be cool to do one then look back and see what you changed if nothing else can be a good sound board for ideas :D


----------



## lynne192

we have changed our wedding date :D its now 2012 :D not 2015 wooohooo :D


----------



## lynne192

yet again our wedding date has changed its now 7months earlier than planned.... AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Bocket

have you booked much yet hun?

2 of my bridesmaid dresses are due tomorrow but I'll be at work, can't wait to see them, ordered from ebay so fingers crossed!

Also went pricing up suit hire tonight, we've got 10 weeks on Sunday! Starting to get real scary now!!!

Hope ur planning is going well & ur settled in new house xxx


----------



## lynne192

i'm still fighting with the budget, we were going to get married in reg office and then recpetion in kilmardinny but the place closes at 11pm so dead early, we have also changed our wedding date yet again lol. its not 17th march 2012 also my birthday lol :D anyways changed our venue to reg office and then cumbernauld new town hall its like £400 cheaper. so thats something

been looking for wedding dress thinking i am acutally going to go with A-line Lace dress. still looking for bridesmaids dresses. been looking on classified etc so we'll see... only having one bridesmaid. having one flowergirl too.... my little sister who will be 6 when we get hitched. 

still got to track down place to hire kilts but my partner still not sure on best man, but having two page boys, my son and my nephew who will be 4 and 5. 

flowers still looking around as want to get artifical flowers. 

going to try and get a viewing of the hall we are going to hire so my partner can see the place, i have already seen it and its pretty nice....

need to find DJ had a few offers so will see looking at pro photographer who is going to charge £150 for 3hours full cover, full DVD copyrights and some pictures... so not tooo bad.... 

we also set up a website so that means can keep track of everything...


----------



## lynne192

going to start a new thread and edit some of this because some of it is off now lol :D


----------



## lynne192

new thread link: https://www.babyandbump.com/bride-b...round-running-budget-wedding.html#post6252081


----------



## honeybee2

lynn
as well as light in the box try highstreet stores too especially after xmas both debenhams and bhs have a massive sale, you could find your bridesmaids dress in there for hardly anything. Plus they do lovely dresses now in monsoon, next, new look, dorothy perkins, even peacocks and now asda do their own wedding range!!!

xx


----------



## lynne192

yeah was really temped to buy one out of asda, been really considering it, really want to get a lace dress. everyone said the asda dress would not look "right" on me and they are prob right, plus its only a one time thing and i never wear a dress ever so... i dunno but good idea about bridesmaids dresses, usually after wedding season as well they have a sale in BHS etc, i have a beautiful little full blue strip suit for my son which i bought him for new year/christmas but it is already getting tooo small for him so not sure if i should try and sell that as well to make up some more money, have put my other wedding dress on here but sadly had no interest :(


----------

